# Eastern nighttrain vs specialized p.1



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

Can someone tell me how much bigger a specialized P.1 is than a eastern nighttrain? I have ridden a specialized and it fit me well but I like the eastern more but havent had a chance to ride one. I am 6 foot 2 inches in shoes and dont know if an eastern will be too small. Someones opinion would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

If the Eastern is Hi-Tensile Steel then I would say NO! Chro-Mo all the way.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm 6'1" and I definitely like my 22.5"top tube Blackmarket MOB better than shorter bikes. The Eastern Nighttrain feels pretty short/compact. Then again, it's easy to get used to and you may like it a lot....

Previous Thread: * train/thunderbird sizes? *
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=528532

>

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI284R00-Eastern+Nighttrain+Bike+09.aspx?sc=FRGL
ON SALE FOR $999
Eastern NightTrain Bike '09

Rock Shox Argyle 318 fork w/ 80mm of travel

Integrated seatpost clamp 
Easternbike logo laser cut headtube 
14.7" Chainstay 
Sealed MTB hub w/ chromoly driver 
26" wheels

Disc mount 
Integrated 45/45 headset 
Sealed spanish bottom bracket 
Stealth cranks 
Published weight 29.5 lbs 
21.8" top tube


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

xDetroitMetalx said:


> If the Eastern is Hi-Tensile Steel then I would say NO! Chro-Mo all the way.


The Night Train is full 4130 chromoly.


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm just worried about the nighttrain because I have heard that it rides a lot like a bmx bike but i don't even come close to fitting on a bmx. Does the nighttrain just ride like a bmx or does it also fit like one.


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

I love the seat angle they have on this bike.... lol


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

I know. the seat angle in the picture is kind of ridiculous. Looks like it might hurt if you missed the pedals on a no footer. :eekster:


----------



## KillerSloth (Apr 21, 2008)

My brother is about 6'2" and he rides an Eastern Nighttrain... He did ride a BMX before that, but he also rides a Large Sunday for DH, so he is used to a large bike too.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

i'm 6'4 and my eastern thunderbird fits pretty well, could be a hair longer, but nothing too serious.


----------



## mxrcr222 (Oct 16, 2008)

im about 6'1" and I just got a eastern thunderbird. compared to my old p2, its for sure a lot smaller and more compact, but for dirt jumping it flows much better. depends on what your doing. I'd say the p-series bikes are much more comfortable pedaling around between ride spots, I cant pedal my Eastern sitting down. Again just depends on what your doing with the bike. I like my Eastern.


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the great posts. I'll mainly be riding street with the eastern and possibly a little dirt so sitting down is not that important to me. Its good to see that someone thats 6'4" can ride it. It looks like I'll be ordering one within the next two weeks.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

with a new slightly longer seatpost i can pedal the eastern sitting down, it just sucks. i can at least coast sitting comfortably now. little trips to the skate park or around town are much more comfortable.


----------



## rolledupeights (Oct 9, 2009)

I ride a nighttrain. Best damn bike I have owned yet. I come from BMX, still ride a 24in, and recently got into downhill. But I keep going back to the nighttrain. Just get it. so easy to catch air.


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

Just ordered the eastern from Jenson for $850.:thumbsup: Ill be sure to post pics when i get it. And luckily I live close enough to their store that i can go pick it up from there and if it absolutely doesn't fit they said that I don't have to buy it. I still can't believe how good a deal this is!


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

Just picked up my bike today from Jenson and man do I love it. So far it feels solid and the only thing that came loose after about 2 hours of riding were the cranks. Here are some pics.


----------



## Choncey (Sep 18, 2008)

That is sexy sir


----------



## mxrcr222 (Oct 16, 2008)

im 6'1" and just came off a p2 in exchange for a Eastern Thunderbird. The bikes are simply different, my p2 had more of a all mountain, pedal comfortably sitting down feel. My eastern I can only pedal standing, however its much smoother while dirt jumping. Just depends what you want to do. if you want to cruise sitting on your butt while pedaling, get a p1. honestly I like both. strictly street/ dj I choose eastern.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

Specialized sucks.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

im 6'0" and i raise the seat a bit on my nighttrain when i know i will be covering some distance, plenty comfortable to cruise on, but its def a personal preference

agreed detroit, ill never buy an underspecd/overpriced specialized again, learned my lesson


----------



## Jonjon619 (Oct 20, 2009)

a lil off topic here but just lookin for sum quick advice.
which bike would be a better buy?
09 eastern night train for $850
or
09 black market 357 for $600
??


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

Nighttrain

Reason:
ARGYLE 318!


----------



## Jonjon619 (Oct 20, 2009)

besides just the fork, is there other reasons why to go for the NT other then the 357?


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

Geometry and feel... But in all honesty, that DJ3 is complete trash. If you were to ride both bikes and switch back and forth you would still probably go with the Night Train just because the fork isn't garbage. Hell, I rode a DJ2 and liked it at first. Two broken seals later I purchased the Argyle 318 and realized how bad the DJ series is (Never rode a 4X so it's not included in my summary).


----------



## Jonjon619 (Oct 20, 2009)

thanks for the help detroit.
i decided to pull the trigger and order one of these babies last night and it scheduled to come in next week! Cant wait!


----------



## E86 (Jun 24, 2006)

I just purchased my Night train from Jenson and really like it. The only issue i have is that when i jump and land it makes a clicking noise. Everything seems to be tight. The guys at the shop mentioned that it might be the spring in the fork. I have not heard of that before. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

If you take the entire bike apart and put it back togeter twice the clicking will go away


----------



## TaRd (Jul 6, 2009)

E86 said:


> I just purchased my Night train from Jenson and really like it. The only issue i have is that when i jump and land it makes a clicking noise. Everything seems to be tight. The guys at the shop mentioned that it might be the spring in the fork. I have not heard of that before. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


I would check the eastern choker stem, my bike creaks and clicks like crazy from that stem. It will defiantly be replaced soon.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

E86 said:


> I just purchased my Night train from Jenson and really like it. The only issue i have is that when i jump and land it makes a clicking noise. Everything seems to be tight. The guys at the shop mentioned that it might be the spring in the fork. I have not heard of that before. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


I bought a Jane last week and Haven't heard any creeking on it yet. I have no idea what it would be man. But I doubt the fork. Maybe the headset or BB isn't adjusted properly? That would be my guess.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

brake cables can be noisier than youd expect, always the first thing to check when you hear a clicking


----------



## styonile (Oct 5, 2009)

clewttu said:


> brake cables can be noisier than youd expect, always the first thing to check when you hear a clicking


That's the first thing I usually check when I starting hearing something I shouldn't.


----------



## JoNRoksIT (Sep 13, 2009)

what kins of tires are on the nt im building a dj4 frame and will be buying tires soon? and width of tires?


----------



## E86 (Jun 24, 2006)

Kenda Small Blocks 2.35 front and Kenda NPJ 2.1 rear


----------



## JoNRoksIT (Sep 13, 2009)

E86 said:


> Kenda Small Blocks 2.35 front and Kenda NPJ 2.1 rear


thanks man!


----------

